# Οι καθολικοί στην Ελλάδα



## SBE (Dec 11, 2013)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, εγώ δεν θα πω "ναι, αλλά έχω ένα φίλο καθολικό...", θα πω, ναι άλλα μεγάλωσα σε πόλη με μεγάλο αριθμό καθολικών, έχω στενούς συγγενείς καθολικούς, συμμαθητές, φίλους κλπ. Ξέρω καθολικούς που είναι επιχειρηματίες, γιατροί, δικηγόροι, αρχιτέκτονες, εργάτες, οδηγοί λεωφορείου, αγρότες, μηχανικοί ιχ κλπ (και σίγουρα όλοι ξέρετε και μία τηλεπαρουσιάστρια, πεταχτούλα και τσαχπινούλα). Τουλάχιστον τρία- τέσσερα άτομα σε κάθε τμήμα στο γυμνάσιο ήταν καθολικοί. Και μεγάλωσα σε πόλη που η μητρόπολη των ΧΟ και η ρωμαιοκαθολική εκκλησία- που την ξέρω καλά από γάμους, βαφτίσια, κηδείες και πρώτες μεταλήψεις- βρίσκονται πενήντα μέτρα η μία από την άλλη- αμφότερες νεοκλασσικά κτίρια του 19ου αιώνα. Και που ο πολιούχος και προστάτης άγιος της πόλης είναι πολιούχος και προστάτης όλων των χριστιανών της πόλης και γίνονται συχνά πυκνά λειτουργίες και των δύο δογμάτων στο προσκύνημά του. Και ξέρω τουλάχιστον τρεις μικτές οικογένειες (και δε νομίζω να υπάρχει καθολική οικογένεια στην Πάτρα που να μην είναι μικτή). 
Από την άλλη, διακρίσεις είδα στην Ξάνθη, που έζησα μια πενταετία. Οπότε ξέρω τη διαφορά. 

Επομένως όταν ακούω για διακρίσεις από ανθρώπους που ποτέ στη ζωή τους δεν έχουν συναντήσει καθολικούς και απλώς παπαγαλίζουν την γνωστή φιλολογία, βγάζω σπυράκια. Και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έγινε ζήτημα όταν έγινε ζήτημα (ή μάλλον, καταλαβαίνω μόνο γιατί η καθολική εκκλησία μπορεί να θέλει να το κάνει ζήτημα, όλοι οι άλλοι όχι). 

Μωδ: από συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 11, 2013)

Μπορεί οι Έλληνες Kαθολικοί να μην είχαν την τύχη του Πολωνού Ιησουϊτη Bobola που κατακρεουργήθηκε το 1657 από τους ευσεβείς ορθόδοξους Κοζάκους, αλλά όσοι ήθελαν να φοιτήσουν στην Σχολή Ευελπίδων, αναγκάζονταν συχνά να αλλάξουν το θρήσκευμά τους στις ταυτότητες (“Ο Θεός της διπλανής πόρτας”, “Ελευθεροτυπία”, 30-9-2000) και άλλοι απορρίφθηκαν από αστυνομικές σχολές. ​http://roides.wordpress.com/2008/08/25/other_religion_rights/

Για τα σπυράκια, έχω να σου συστήσω μια φοβερή μάσκα: μια κουταλιά μέλι, μια κουταλιά κανέλα και μια κουταλιά τριμμένο μοσχοκάρυδο. Την αφήνεις για 20 λεπτά κάθε μέρα και θα δεις σίγουρα διαφορά σε δύο βδομάδες. Μόνο δοκίμασέ την πρώτα σε ένα σημείο που δεν πολυφαίνεται, για να βεβαιωθείς ότι δεν θα σε πειράξει.


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2013)

Δεν βλέπω γιατι θα έπρεπε να αυτονομηθεί το σχόλιο, αλλά Παλ, για πες μου εσύ πόσα χρόνια έζησες στην Πάτρα και στην Ξάνθη, έτσι για να ξέρω για τι πράμα μιλάμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 11, 2013)

Α, έγκυρα ιστολογικά στοιχεία. Οκέι. Κάποια απόδειξη ότι αυτά συνέβαιναν; Επίσημες καταγγελίες, απαντήσεις υπηρεσιών, κτλ; Γιατί κι εγώ μπορώ να ισχυριστώ ότι δεν με πήραν εδώ ή εκεί επειδή έχω καστανά μάτια ή είμαι άθεος ή οτιδήποτε άλλο με συμφέρει. Γιατί να θεωρώ έγκυρες τις ανεκδοτολογικές πηγές; Πολύ περισσότερο γιατί τις θεωρείς έγκυρες εσύ, που σε άλλες περιπτώσεις -και πολύ σωστά- θα απέρριπτες εκ προοιμίου;

Το κείμενο μιλάει και για ένα προεδρικό διάταγμα του 2002 που δεν βρίσκω εδώ, για το οποίο άλλωστε δεν δίνεται αριθμός ή ημερομηνία δημοσίευσης. Αν και αυτό θα έπρεπε να είναι εκτός συζήτησης γιατί υποτίθεται ότι η μη αναγραφή θρησκεύματος στις ταυτότητες θα είχε λύσει αυτό το πρόβλημα δυο χρόνια νωρίτερα. Ουπς!


----------



## Palavra (May 26, 2016)

Σοκ από την ελληνική Ιεραρχία: Η Ρωμαιοκαθολική δεν είναι Εκκλησία


----------



## Costas (May 28, 2016)

Αυτή η απόφαση της Εκκλησίας της Ελλάδος πρέπει να είναι σημάδι της επικράτησης των σκληροπυρηνικών με ηγέτη τον Πειραιώς Σεραφείμ, ο οποίος προ ημερών παραιτήθηκε από τη συμμετοχή του στην Πανορθόδοξη Σύνοδο η οποία ετοιμάζεται, καταγγέλλοντάς την. Και επειδή θα έπαιρνε μέρος σε αυτήν καθότι άλλοι μητροπολίτες, πρεσβύτεροί του, παραιτήθηκαν υπέρ αυτού, φαντάζομαι ότι αυτοί οι άλλοι το έκαναν επίτηδες, για να βγει μπροστά αυτός, ως πιο νέος και μαχητικός. Η επικράτηση λοιπόν αυτής της παράταξης μέσα στους κόλπους της Εκκλησίας της Ελλάδος ίσως προαναγγέλλει μεγάλες αναστατώσεις και στην Πανορθόδοξη Σύνοδο, ίσως και κανένα σχίσμα ανάμεσα σε "οικουμενιστές" και σε "φονταμενταλιστές". Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τους οικουμενιστές μητροπολίτες με τι πρόσωπο θα παρακάθονται στις διομολογιακές συναντήσεις, όταν θα πρέπει να εκπροσωπούν μια τέτοια απόφαση.

Το κείμενο του Σεραφείμ είναι ενδιαφέρον, ως προς το ότι δείχνει το αδιέξοδο της εμμονής σε ιερά κείμενα και το πόσο η προσήλωση σε αυτά, χωρίς ανοιχτή κριτική τους, δημιουργεί εις το διηνεκές πλεονέκτημα υπέρ των φονταμενταλιστών, οι οποίοι μπορούν όποτε θέλουν και κατά το δοκούν να τα επικαλούνται κραδαίνοντάς τα· και αυτό ισχύει φυσικά για όλες τις θρησκείες με ιερά κείμενα. Ο Σεραφείμ ρίχνει επ' ευκαιρία και χοντρές εναντίον των Εβραίων και του Μωάμεθ, τον οποίο αποκαλεί παιδεραστή και αιμομίκτη που νομοθετούσε φωτογραφικά υπέρ του εαυτού του δια του Κορανιού.


----------



## Tktk20 (Dec 10, 2016)

Costas said:


> Αυτή η απόφαση της Εκκλησίας της Ελλάδος πρέπει να είναι σημάδι της επικράτησης των σκληροπυρηνικών με ηγέτη τον Πειραιώς Σεραφείμ, ο οποίος προ ημερών παραιτήθηκε από τη συμμετοχή του στην Πανορθόδοξη Σύνοδο η οποία ετοιμάζεται, καταγγέλλοντάς την. Και επειδή θα έπαιρνε μέρος σε αυτήν καθότι άλλοι μητροπολίτες, πρεσβύτεροί του, παραιτήθηκαν υπέρ αυτού, φαντάζομαι ότι αυτοί οι άλλοι το έκαναν επίτηδες, για να βγει μπροστά αυτός, ως πιο νέος και μαχητικός. Η επικράτηση λοιπόν αυτής της παράταξης μέσα στους κόλπους της Εκκλησίας της Ελλάδος ίσως προαναγγέλλει μεγάλες αναστατώσεις και στην Πανορθόδοξη Σύνοδο, ίσως και κανένα σχίσμα ανάμεσα σε "οικουμενιστές" και σε "φονταμενταλιστές". Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τους οικουμενιστές μητροπολίτες με τι πρόσωπο θα παρακάθονται στις διομολογιακές συναντήσεις, όταν θα πρέπει να εκπροσωπούν μια τέτοια απόφαση.
> 
> Το κείμενο του Σεραφείμ είναι ενδιαφέρον, ως προς το ότι δείχνει το αδιέξοδο της εμμονής σε ιερά κείμενα και το πόσο η προσήλωση σε αυτά, χωρίς ανοιχτή κριτική τους, δημιουργεί εις το διηνεκές πλεονέκτημα υπέρ των φονταμενταλιστών, οι οποίοι μπορούν όποτε θέλουν και κατά το δοκούν να τα επικαλούνται κραδαίνοντάς τα· και αυτό ισχύει φυσικά για όλες τις θρησκείες με ιερά κείμενα. Ο Σεραφείμ ρίχνει επ' ευκαιρία και χοντρές εναντίον των Εβραίων και του Μωάμεθ, τον οποίο αποκαλεί παιδεραστή και αιμομίκτη που νομοθετούσε φωτογραφικά υπέρ του εαυτού του δια του Κορανιού.



Είμαι Έλληνας Καθολικός. Ζω στην Αθήνα. Στο νησί μου τη Σύρο υπάρχουν καθολικές πόλεις και χωριά, οι μισοί κάτοικοι είναι Καθολικοί. Στα νησιά δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα Ορθοδόξων-Καθολικών, στην ηπειρωτική χώρα όμως υπάρχει.


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2016)

H Πάτρα τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα στην ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα παραμένει.


----------

